# Mojo Recipe



## abelman (Feb 19, 2008)

I recently did a brisket with Mojo and love to do chicken breasts with it as well (grilled at 450, I know, heresay). With pork, it's great to boot. 

Anyway, someone asked what is Mojo? I figured there would be a lot of info around here but I didn't find much. Since I make my own, everyone can get the ingredients, and give it a try if they like. So, here's the recipe:

8 cloves garlic, minced or just get the stuff in tube
3 tablespoons of Lemon Juice (about a half a lemon)
1/4 cup of Lime Juice (1 to 2 limes depending)
1 cup of Orange Juice (about 4 oranges)
4 bay leaves
2 teaspoons of dried oregano
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes like you put on pizza
1 tablespoon of soy sauce
2 teaspoons of brown sugar
1/4 cup olive oil.

Lastly, I add one chopped/minced jalapeno for a little heat (seeds and vein included or you won't get any heat).

I mix it all up in a food processor or blender for about a minute.

As for chicken breasts, put them in a zip lock bag in the frig for 5-6 hours. The other thing you can do is take the left over marinade and boil it for a couple of minutes. Let it cool and use it as dip/sauce. Careful here as when it comes to a boil, it will want to foam/expand and boil over the pan. So, just adjust the stove top so that you're not on High and making a mess. Kind of like boiling pasta if that makes any sense.

As for the brisket, I marinated that for 20-hours in the fridge, it's very good and gives some citrus taste. 

For pork, use it as an injection, mop, etc. Just use your imagination and less us know what works.


----------



## flash (Feb 19, 2008)

Good job. I remember when we were not finding in the stores. Florida Sportsman AND SMF member Q3131A posted his Mojo recipe. I did not have all the ingredients, but Mrs Flash put it together with our substitues. Hope you don't mind me sharing??

Mojo: 
4 garlic cloves, minced ( I use minced from jar)
1 jalapeno, minced (Used crushed red peppers instead 1 Â½ tsp)
1 large handful fresh cilantro leaves, finely chopped (used 1 tblsp Parsley)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper (1 tsp salt, 1 tsp pepper)
2 limes, juiced (used one of the store bought lime juice limes, around Â½ cup)
1 orange, juiced (used store bought OJ, around Â½ cup)
2 tablespoons white vinegar 
1/2 cup olive oil 
Â¼ cup bitter orange
Â½ cup red onion chopped
Finely chop and mix together the garlic, jalapeno, cilantro, salt, and pepper. Add the lime juice, orange juice, vinegar, and oil. Shake it up really well to combine. Use as a marinade for chicken or beef or as a table condiment. 
Yield: approximately 1 1/4 cups 

I used the above on a London Broil (post is here in beef section) came out great


----------



## abelman (Feb 19, 2008)

No problem, like I said in this thread:(http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=14079), there are lots of recipes for Mojo. The more, the merrier


----------

